# Homelite backpack Blower



## mel pritchard (Jun 15, 2005)

Blower BP30185 wont start, new gas, new plug, spark ok clean carb. need, help thank you mr.mel


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

whats the compression, might have a leak, might be too low to start, or the carb isn't getting fuel, or it isn't adjusted right. did it run ok last time? was the carb gummed up and just cleaned or rebuilt with new gaskets, etc.?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Grab ahold of the carb and shake it. Does wiggle? If so the carb adaptor screws are loose. This is a common problem on Homelite blowers.


----------



## mel pritchard (Jun 15, 2005)

Thank you ,for the reply guy,s
I will check out the carb closer today
It,s seem,s like it,s not getting gas


----------

